# Myprotein.co.uk equivalent of Cyclone?



## deejpj

hi,

iv been using Maximuscle cyclone and it is a good product BUT way too much money, its a ripoff as many people on here have said. Iv seen that people say myprotein.co.uk do good stuff and was wondering what there equivalent/or better supplement they offer which is like cyclone. Or if anyone has made a good custom mixture that is better than cyclone. Btw i want to gain muscle QUICK.

thanks for your time.


----------



## 3752

deejpj said:


> Btw i want to gain muscle QUICK.


Yes don't we all shame you will not acheived QUICK muscle game just from a supplement....


----------



## deejpj

Pscarb said:


> Yes don't we all shame you will not acheived QUICK muscle game just from a supplement....


i do train hard 3-4 times a week!, i have seen good muscle gains from cyclone with my training, but want to know what the myprotein.co.uk equivalent is to cyclone or if myprotein.co.uk have better muscle formulas cos maximuscle is way to expensive!


----------



## ParaManiac

30 mins Prework 20g whey with 3g cee 3g aakg and 5g glutamine.PWO Build and Recover with added whey and glutamine and every now and again i throw in ZMA for good measure.Happy days!Maximuscle is a no no for me.


----------



## 3752

deejpj said:


> i do train hard 3-4 times a week!, i have seen good muscle gains from cyclone with my training, but want to know what the myprotein.co.uk equivalent is to cyclone or if myprotein.co.uk have better muscle formulas cos maximuscle is way to expensive!


this is great but my post was in relation to the comment you made "i want to gain muscle QUICK" sorry but you don't create muscle QUICKLY unless your understanding of QUICK is 1yr....

what is your diet like? how many grams of protein, Carbs and fats do you eat??


----------



## allbro75

If you look down the menu on myprotein.co.uk and go to our formulas they do something called hurricane or hurricane xs which seem to be a replica of cyclone to an extent.

Or you can create your own formula using myprotein adding whatever you want.


----------



## 3752

the trouble with MyProtein mixes is that they taste rank.....now i am unlike some of you who go by what is in a product and don't care how it taste i like to have a product that gives me what i need and has a good taste price is not everything...


----------



## invisiblekid

I agree with Pscarb about their mixes - I've tried a couple and they haven't been great, but their unflavoured Whey and flavouring systems are very nice.

Why not try your own mixes?


----------



## deejpj

i would make my own but have no clue about what ingredients to use or what percentage of them. if anyone has made there mixture thats better than cyclone then please tell me

thanks


----------



## allbro75

how about profusion by boditronics you get a 30% discount from this forum I'm sure. They will send you a free sample and is almost the same as cyclone. Tastes ok aswell.

there website is www.boditronics.co.uk

I'm sure someone will post you the discount code


----------



## Baggio

allbro75 said:


> how about profusion by boditronics you get a 30% discount from this forum I'm sure. They will send you a free sample and is almost the same as cyclone. Tastes ok aswell.
> 
> there website is www.boditronics.co.uk
> 
> I'm sure someone will post you the discount code


 what is the boditronics discount code??


----------



## allbro75

this is the link to the info on the boditronics discount.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/14281-boditronics-ltd-sponsors-members-photos.html


----------



## myprotein

Pscarb said:


> the trouble with MyProtein mixes is that they taste rank.....now i am unlike some of you who go by what is in a product and don't care how it taste i like to have a product that gives me what i need and has a good taste price is not everything...


Hi,

Agreed some of our formulas taste better than others but the Hurricane and Hurricane XS formulas taste fine when flavouring\sweetener is added. Infact many people say they taste great! Taste is subjective, so its a little harsh saying all of our products taste "rank" when your have prob only tried a few...

If taste is more of a concern than nutritonal value then try our MP Max range, it gets excellent reviews. See yourself below:

Whey Protein Chocolate Mint Reviews

Whey Protein Chocolate Reviews

MRP Chocolate Mint Reviews

Flapjack Reviews

If you need any more help please just ask.


----------



## 3752

i wondered how long it would take you to chime in on my post and no one elses....

I have tried 6 diffrent mixes over the years and non have had more than one serving from the tubs....now i can only give my opinion on what i have tried and so far i have tried 6 diffrent mixes and did not like all six....

if you say they taste diffrent now then fair enough but my opinion is shared by many others...


----------



## Paul1

I have used myprotein to make my MRP shakes, I combined Ultra Fine Oats, Egg White Powder and vanilla flavouring, sometimes if I am dieting I will throw some glutamine in aswell. I must say that the vanilla flavouring system masks the taste quite well, but without it I would say that it was disgusting.

Dont even go there without the flavouring!!

Everything comes at a price and if you want nice tasting protein shakes then you will inevitably you will pay more for them than alternative brands such as myprotein and bulkpowders.


----------



## myprotein

Pscarb said:


> i wondered how long it would take you to chime in on my post and no one elses....


We didn't want to disappoint! 



Pscarb said:


> I have tried 6 diffrent mixes over the years and non have had more than one serving from the tubs....now i can only give my opinion on what i have tried and so far i have tried 6 diffrent mixes and did not like all six....
> 
> if you say they taste diffrent now then fair enough but my opinion is shared by many others...


Fair enough. Have you tried any of our MP Max range? Sounds like that may be more suited to you? If not drop sales an email and we will send you some samples!



> I must say that the vanilla flavouring system masks the taste quite well, but without it I would say that it was disgusting.


Yes flavouring and sweetener is essential. If you tried any "off the shelf" product without they would taste disgusting. If they didn't I would worry what was included in the blend!  Somecompanies add 1% or 2% of some ingredients merely for label claims... We put active amounts of all ingredients so they supplement your diet not taste buds.

Thanks MP Team


----------



## 3752

ok i think i have been a little snappy with my judgment especially seeing as i tried these mixes 2yrs ago so what i will do is get some of the new MP range and try it i will also get my wife to try it then i can give a up to date assesment on the both the flavour and quality...

i have used your L-Glutamine and BCAA powders which where good...


----------



## invisiblekid

I have to say the fine oats with raspberry is very nice from MyProtein. I mix flavoured oats and unflavoured in a 50:50 ratio, then add 40g of whey. I'll throw in 3g of glutamine and 3g of BCAAs and thats my MRP. Cheap, very tasty and seems to be effective


----------



## myprotein

Pscarb said:


> ok i think i have been a little snappy with my judgment especially seeing as i tried these mixes 2yrs ago so what i will do is get some of the new MP range and try it i will also get my wife to try it then i can give a up to date assesment on the both the flavour and quality...
> 
> i have used your L-Glutamine and BCAA powders which where good...


Fair enough. Please drop sales an email with your address and we will post some samples out to you.  Please states its Pscarb from UKM.

Thanks


----------



## 3752

will do mate you will have to excuse my post's yesterday it was my 3rd low carb day 

How long does your liquid egg whites last if stored in a fridge??


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> How long does your liqud egg whites last if stored in a fridge??


And how many egg whites per bottle? Roughly  ?


----------



## BodyUK

Paul, MP's Liquid egg whites can be stored at room temperature (unopened) for up to 6 months, but once you've opened it they suggest you store it in the fridge and use within 4 days; although saying that, once you've opened it you can always freeze the egg whites so they last longer!

MagicTorch, 1 litre of liquid egg whites works out to roughly 32 eggs.


----------



## 3752

BodyUK i just checked the site mate it is 5 months from date of production but still the answer i wanted as the wife is getting miffed at me taking up all the room in the fridge and freezer already


----------



## myprotein

Hi,

We get regular deliveries so our LEW has always got between 5-3 months at the very latest usually.

There is only one company in the world who produce this type of fresh LEW product and we have exclusive UK rights to sell it. It is a fantastic product.

Yes there is approx 32/33 egg whites per 1 litre bottle.

If frozen they will last or a very long time.


----------



## ToMMyL92

Hi everyone

Get 5% OFF ALL PRODUCTS when you use this code: MP128455 at the checkout.


----------

